

Node.js training exercises, in CoffeeScript - bergie
https://gist.github.com/978411

======
bergie
The liveblogged notes are probably also useful:
<http://www.qaiku.com/go/blzq/>

------
podperson
I followed the link hoping to learn a little more about CoffeeScript and
node.js, and I suppose I did. It seems that, in essence, it lets you write
dynamic (server- and client- side) html with something that looks a lot like
python.

The prospect of debugging at several removes still troubles me.

~~~
chc
The thing about CoffeeScript is that, even though it's a lot more readable
than JavaScript, the mapping between the two languages is close enough that
reading compiled CoffeeScript as easy as reading well-written JavaScript and
it's pretty easy to see the CoffeeScript that generated it most of the time.

(This is still admittedly very suboptimal. It's just not as horrifying as you
might be thinking.)

